#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Het grote "hoe was de PA markt 2005"  topic

## beyma

Ik vond het weer gezellig in ieder geval, weer meer geld uitgegeven dan gepland, maar dat mag de pret niet drukken.

Ik ging voor jaren 70 lichteffecten en voor me neus werden juist die dingen weg gekocht  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  Dus de gene die die par bollen en par draaibalk heeft gekocht....(75 euro, mét case!![:0]) ik ben jalours.... [} :Smile: ]

----------


## MSSS

Het was inderdaad weer gezellig! Heb erg veel spirit live tafeltjes zien staan, leek wel de grote uitverkoop ervan :Wink: 
En het broodje kroket smaakte weer precies hetzelfde!

----------


## Fritz

Ik ben ook weer thuis gearriveerd! Beetje rondgelopen en gekeken. Elk jaar wel weer leuk, niets gekocht dit jaar. Ik had niet echt zin om te wachten tot de echt leuke koopjes kwamen, dus die lees ik graag hier!

----------


## jurjen_barel

2 gidsjes meegenomen, dus heb weer wat lectuur. [ :Embarrassment: )]

Verder heb ik 5 leuke clampjes voor een euro/stuk meegenomen.

Wilde ook nog rondkijken voor versterkertjes, maar zat weinig leuks tussen. Zat nog te twijfelen om een Samson-bakje mee te nemen, maar op dat moment verdween de laatste onder mn neus. [xx(]


Verder rondgedwaalt, een kort praatje met Ralph gemaakt (volgens mij had ie t redelijk druk [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]) en om een uurtje of 12 mijn lunch gehaald. Helaas zat ik geen bekenden om 12:00 bij de catering, verder ook geen mensen die druk genoeg zaten rond te kijken of er nog forummers waren.  :Wink:

----------


## Orbis

de verkleinwoorden waren precies ook met korting jurjen..
gidsje, clampje, versterkertje, samson-bakje, doe ff normaal.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Orbis_
> de verkleinwoorden waren precies ook met korting jurjen..
> gidsje, clampje, versterkertje, samson-bakje, doe ff normaal.



Slecht geslapen? [V]

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Heb n Status Que voor 300 meegenomen, altijd leuk om die dingentjes aan de praat te krijgen.........

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ws Soundexpresse_
> 
> Heb n Status Que voor 300 meegenomen, altijd leuk om die dingentjes aan de praat te krijgen.........



Inc pc ? Als je die aant werk krijgt heb je wel weer erg leuke tafel staan ja... jaloers... jaloers..

----------


## R. den Ridder

was weer geslaagd hoor...

Om te beginnen 's ochtends de rij weer voorbijgelopen  :Big Grin: 
Vervolgens snel aan de koffie...

voor mezelf aangeschaft: een diversitronics dmx stobe a la dataflash voor 10 euro (ziet er uit of dat hij onder de voet is gelopen door een horde gnoes overigens maar doet het tot mijn eigen verbazing, en 2 echte SA blindplaten bij J&H..alwaar Ralph volgens mij het aan het eind van de middag wat rustiger kreeg :-)

verder nog in de verleiding geweest om een bosje  hydrosonics in te laden, maar de wagen zat al vol met 518's en wat raylights, en bij flashlight waren helaas de cct minuette's op [V]klapstuk van de dag was de kunstmest/confettistrooier voor 5 euri...echt nergens goed voor maar wie weet...

beter beurs dan vorig jaar, meer meuk, alleen waren veel dingen aardig aan de prijs, al vond ik die turbosound set dan wel weer best koopje, moet toch makkelijk terug te verdienen zijn zou ik zeggen

----------


## Marc

PA beurs vond ik wel weer geslaagd,

Ben helemaal vanuit Friesland naar Houten gereden, om 4 x 1 meter stukjes truss te kopen van een bedrijf dat 25 minuten van mijn woonplaats gevestigd is [^]

Die 2 promotie dames waren natuurlijk ook helemaal geweldig!

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Marc_
> 
> 
> Die 2 promotie dames waren natuurlijk ook helemaal geweldig!



Inderdaad zeg!Dat was niet mis! Jammer dat de danmes van Conijn er vandaag niet bijwaren!

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Inc pc ? Als je die aant werk krijgt heb je wel weer erg leuke tafel staan ja... jaloers... jaloers..

Jeps, incl. PC, die niet werkte, maar na er een andere voeding ingezet te hebben (jaja, helpt als de vriend van je zusje, in PC's zit) draait de pc weer, incl. Prog.

Nog nog kijken of de combi, pc en status que ook nog wil, dan is het helemaal super.
Anders wordt het zoeken zoeken zoeken....... Maargoed, nu is het ff hopen hopen hopen...

Maarja, pc is dus 19", en alles is gecased, dus alleen kwa cases en pc al redelijk intressant. Maar het ging om de tafel.......

----------


## Michel_G

Heb absoluut een leuke dag gehad !!!

Hoop bekenden tegen gekomen ook, waarmee ik gezellig heb staan praten.

Ik heb zowaar minder geld uit gegeven dan gepland. Heb een QSC Powerlight 1.8 meegenomen voor een leuk prijsje, ding komt mooi op de toppen. (en het weegt maar 8 kg.  :Big Grin:  ) Ook nog een dome tweeter mee genomen voor in mijn factor 8 van D.A.S. die ik vorig jaar op de PA markt gekocht heb  :Big Grin: .

Helaas gingen er in het begin al 2 JBL MPX 1200 aan mijn neus voor bij, voor heel leuke prijzen. 

Zaten best leuke aanbiedingen en dingen tussen, maar ook zoals gewoonlijk de dingen die nog veel te veel moesten kosten.

----------


## oversound

Zo weer terug van een lange drukke dag.
Was leuk om lekekr rond te snuffelen en er is het nodige gekocht.
Heb 2 baskasten (galaden met rcf), wat flightcase materiaal, de guitel wielen waar ik voor ging. En voor de rest wat kabels en twee statieven voor topkastjes, flightcases







> citaatie 2 promotie dames waren natuurlijk ook helemaal geweldig!



Die sprongen bij mij op een flightcase en heb zo die een heel stuk over de beurs gereden. :Big Grin: 

Volgend jaar maar weer

----------


## Husss

De buit voor vandaag

200m2! Backdrop een kistje en een paar spotjes (en een hondje om de backdrop de beurs uit te rijden) 
PS één vd dames maakte voor ons het pad vrij konden zo zonder hindernissen de beurs uit met een leuk uitzicht :Wink:

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Mijn baas heeft een Actieve Dynacord box gekocht & complete Multikabel 32 Kanaals..

verder enkele kleine dingen zoals tientallen reflector's enz.enz.

Verder door omstandigheden konden we er pas om 3 uur zijn!
maar toch was het een fijne dag.
( * Alleen ik heb die 2 promotie vrouwen gemist, waar jullie over spreken * )[V] :Frown: [B)][} :Smile: ][:0][:I]

----------


## Upgrading your system

OEHH Looooserrrrrrr!! [:P] Weet je dan niet dat er mooie promomeiden lopen???

Alleen daarvoor is het al de moeite waard om naar Houtten te zakken.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overdrive

Die mutsen vroegen ons wel 5x of ze ons al een kaartje hadden gegeven [} :Smile: ]

Verder alleen paar plakken schuim meegenomen...

----------


## Dropsen

Ze waren zeker de moeite waard ja!
HGL stond weer flink te stunten (tot ik er achter kwam dat ut allemaal ex. btw was en het duidelijk allemaal zwaar overjarig spul was...)

Heb twee mooie stukjes decotruss op de kop getikt en wat leesvoer.

Wat me opviel: wat moesten dr veel bedrijven van hun parren af!

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Tja,

van alles wat gehaald, harting 72p bij R&R en binnenrackjes.

Beste koop was toch zeker wel een Audix OM-3 voor 2,50  :Wink:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Stond dit jaar als standhouder, ik ook ik moet zeggen dat ik het best gezellig vond. Leuk verkocht (zeker als je bedenkt dat ik al 24 uur voor aanvang een goeie vrachtwagen vol aan kisten had verkocht....) 

Snapte er alleen niets van dat die pot drop zo snel leeg was [} :Smile: ]

----------


## PatrickR

voor mij was dit het 2e jaar dat ik er ben geweest.
heb voor mij niks leuks dit keer zien staan, en heb ook zeker genoten van die 2 promotie dames die er liepen :Wink:

----------


## Rieske

Zucht [V] ... waarom altijd op zaterdag ? Een beetje PA bedrijf heeft dan klussen.
Kan het niet es op een zondag ? Maar dan niet al te vroeg  :Smile:

----------


## William

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SpaceyDeeJ_
> 
> Snapte er alleen niets van dat die pot drop zo snel leeg was [}]



hmm ja. uhm tsja. 3 x langsgelopen omdat de dropjes zo lekker waren :Big Grin:

----------


## _Jasper

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rieske_
> 
> Zucht [V] ... waarom altijd op zaterdag ? Een beetje PA bedrijf heeft dan klussen.
> Kan het niet es op een zondag ? Maar dan niet al te vroeg



Een beetje PA bedrijf heeft dan ook klussen???  :Wink:

----------


## ostracized

hmmmmzzzz, lekker een vrij weekend. :Stick Out Tongue: 

k heb vier keer een e604 tommic, een e60x bassmic en een e608(?) blazer(oid) mic gekocht voor 250 incl btw en case, ben best tevreden  :Wink:

----------


## BAJ productions

wat wij op de kop hebben getikt:

1 binnen rack 10H
1 binnen rack en buitenrack 8 H
6 parren (64)
truss polie 30*30
2 * speakers geen idee wat voor merk wel goed koop
2 * subs geen idee wat klapt wel en zeer goed koop (40 euri)
versterker 2 * 400 watt
mengpaneel veel kanalen
doos kabels
doos connectoren
scoopjes 1500 wat dmx (15 euri twee)
kracht verdeler (64 ampere)

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ander vraagje, is er iemand zo bijdehand dattie ook het telefoonnummer van 1 van de lieftallige dames heeft gevraagd?? 

Dat ze mooi waren, dat lijkt me nu duidelijk.. Maar, ik ben er zo benieuwd naar of er dan ook iemand op afgestapt is en heeft opgeschept over zijn grote..   Labhorn. En mischien wel met het bevredigend resultaat, dat er een etentje in het verschiet ligt?

----------


## DJ.T

Daar is iedereen te schijterig voor, maar wel achteraf zeggen: Ik had oog contact, bij mij sprongen ze op de case en bij mij maakten ze het pas vrij.  :Big Grin: 
Haha, ze hebben hun werk dus weer goed gedaan.
Ik kon zelf helaas niet aanwezig zijn, iemand nog zo vrij geweest om een fotootje te maken van deze dames. Ik mag toch hopen dat ze er beter uit zagen dan de dames van Conijn op de Dj Expo  :Big Grin: 
Maar zo te horen heeft iedereen het weer naar zijn zin gehad en dat is toch wel de bedoeling van deze markt, lekker socialisen.

----------


## Christiaan Visser

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_
> 
> OEHH Looooserrrrrrr!! [:P] Weet je dan niet dat er mooie promomeiden lopen???
> 
> Alleen daarvoor is het al de moeite waard om naar Houtten te zakken.



Ik weet het, ik heb gefaald (A)

Niet te geloven, dat ik zoiets misloop!





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_Ander vraagje, is er iemand zo bijdehand dattie ook het telefoonnummer van 1 van de lieftallige dames heeft gevraagd??



Was ik ze tegen gekomen, Tuurlijk! maar ja..  :Big Grin:

----------


## PatrickR

volgens mij werd iedereen gewoon testil van de schoonheid van die dames, waardoor niemand een telefoon nummer heeft van hun.  :Wink:

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

heren! (of moet ik zeggen jongens?)

Heerst er dusdanige sexuele frustratie dat dit hier op het forum vrijelijk geuit moet worden? Loop eens een willekeurige middelbare school / hogeschool binnen en het stikt er van de miepen die er net zo uitzien!

Graag weer on-topic

----------


## maarten

kijk pieter weet als dat ze allebei Miep heten :-)
is toch al een begin  :Wink:

----------


## beyma

Idd, back to topic! 

Dan vertel ik wat ik nog meer heb gekocht :Smile: 

4 stuks par64 korte neus, voor een euro per stuk[^],in bijna Z.G.A.N staat!! 
Na een beetje autistisch rammen met een hamer, kwamen ze weer snel in model en wachten nu op een bestemming....

Verder nog twee "cat lights" ook wel "wing" genoemd, voor 75 euro.
Het is een simpel stralen effect,maar het ging mij meer om de lensen en lenskappen,want ik ben van plan om een Clay paky "Astrodisco III" zelf te gaan maken !! (en die heeft vrijwel dezelfde stralen bundels,vandaar)

Als laatste heb ik nog de diverse "1 en 2 euro uitzoek" bakken doorgespit,en daar zitten soms leuke dingen in hoor,maar teveel om hier op te noemen :Smile:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Ik zocht 24 Raylights voor een Par 64, maar hoorde TE LAAT dat die net weg waren  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  Dus ja, die heb ik weer gemist

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SpaceyDeeJ_
> 
> Ik zocht 24 Raylights voor een Par 64, maar hoorde TE LAAT dat die net weg waren



Volgende keer zorgen we er voor dat je op tijd hoort dat ze net weg zijn.

of zoiets???????  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )] :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door beatmaster_
> 
> volgens mij werd iedereen gewoon testil van de schoonheid van die dames, waardoor niemand een telefoon nummer heeft van hun.



zal er wel weer lekker naar vis geroken hebben...

Ik zal me er volgend jaar toch ook eens voor inschrijven.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Inderdaad een leuke beurs.

Aankopen:

*Dimmerrack met 2x Lite-Puter DX-625 dimmers
*DDA crossover
*Lichteffect
*Krachtstroomkabels
*Harting multi zooi..........

Voor volgend jaar eerst eens een 'verlanglijstje' maken voordat ik met van alles en nog wat thuis kom...


Groeten Hugo

----------


## RDH

Ik heb het volgende gekocht:

- marantz pro cd speler/recorder 
- samson diversity wireless mic
- xlr kabels (bij de stand van J&H  :Smile: )
- stroomkabels 230
- kabelkist
- connectoren, stekkerdozen etc etc

edit:

- mixercase en vinylcase vergeten

Stond veel leuk spul dit jaar, maar ook veel spul dat door de hoge prijs niet wegging. Het viel me op dat er stands waren die gewoon nog helemaal vol stonden!

----------


## Iko

> citaat:_Geplaatst door par-av.nl_
> Beste koop was toch zeker wel een Audix OM-3 voor 2,50



Was jij die gek die ik dat ding heb aangesmeerd ?  :Big Grin:  Had ik toch beter 5 euro kunnen zegge, je leek wel op een echte kenner !![} :Smile: ]

Me buurman van RR showequipment zat nummer van die vrouwtjes te noteren..

----------


## maarten

welke gast van RR ??

Roy of Evert ??

----------


## esound

was weer tof.

heb 2 ies dimmers
2 truss 50 cm
en wat filterhouders gekocht

dus voor mij was het weer een  geslaagde dag op naar volgend jaar

----------


## thyzerrr

Voor 10 euro twee PAR16's nieuws in doos en voor 15 een Littlite. Heb me verder aardig in weten te houden.

Ik zou voor mn stagebedrijf uitkijken naar BSS Opal spul. Flinke tijd gezocht, niets gevonden. Liep ik op een gegeven moment langs een stand, stond er een rack vol van dat spul. Gevraagd wat het moest kosten, bleek het net afgerekend te worden... tegenvaller.

Hoorde ik 2 dagen later op de zaak dat de man die dat rack had gekocht dat had gedaan in opdracht van om stagebedrijf  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

En dat alles met garantie? 
Tot de voordeur?
Of tot de rand van de standruimte?

----------

